# BSNL SIM Rejected



## jaya (May 26, 2006)

hi guys ,
           Plz Help meeeeeeeee, I am using BSNL connection last night my cousine  play with my phone. Today my Phone Display the message  SIM Rejected what to do. Help me

regards,
jaya


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 26, 2006)

Thread should be in section "Mobile monsters" I think. Anyway, try to remove the SIM and put it back in after switching the phone off and let the phone search for the network itself. Also make sure the network selection is set to automatic under phone settings.


----------



## Tushar.bar (May 29, 2006)

i think it caused by entering PIN wrongly. In that case u have to go BSNL service center and buy a duplicate SIM


----------



## sidewinder (May 30, 2006)

the sim may also be damaged !!!


----------



## BharatPremi (May 30, 2006)

yes,
the SIM is damaged due to wrong entry of PUK code, thats why it says SIM Rejected. Otherwise there would have been a screen asking for PUK code. 
So need to get a new reolacement SIM


----------



## khansdream (May 30, 2006)

And congratulations for new sim................!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and try to buy child-proof sim this time...!!!


----------

